# International money transfer



## 153580 (Feb 1, 2012)

I transferred funds from my Australian account to my emirates nbd account on thursday and I just found out I didn't put last 4 digits of my IBAN !!!!!

Is the fund going to someone else's account? Or will this transaction be rejected? What's going to happen to the fund I transferred? 

Silly me I shouldn't have done it when I was at work ! :-(


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

hiitsjudy said:


> I transferred funds from my Australian account to my emirates nbd account on thursday and I just found out I didn't put last 4 digits of my IBAN !!!!!
> 
> Is the fund going to someone else's account? Or will this transaction be rejected? What's going to happen to the fund I transferred?
> 
> Silly me I shouldn't have done it when I was at work ! :-(


Most likely the money would be " stuck" because if the number is incomplte, it would not reach anyone else's account either. The best way would be to contact your australian bank and get the number rectified


----------



## 153580 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks ! So silly I did that :-(


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2012)

read the sticky on money transfers lol


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

addi said:


> read the sticky on money transfers lol


 This would fall into the 'not covered by the sticky' but obviously have read the sticky.... 

I think the brits say... Now you are just taking the piss .... or something like that :eyebrows:???


----------

